# New member alert!



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Hiya,
Been stalking the forums for a long time now but never felt the need to post (however I did think I made an account- turns out not!) But I've finally decided to join, as I'd love to learn more and ask questions about mouse genetics and other bits and bobs. As of right now I have 8 mice, have bred only once before and have an expecting doe :3 I'll be sure to post pictures when they arrive!
Hoping to get some quality broken marked by the end of summer. ^^
Based in Derby.
Tah for reading!
Cat


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome! good luck getting your mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi @ Welcome!


----------



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum and find lots of useful info.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  .... where abouts in Derby ... my parents live there  and Im not so far away in stoke on Trent


----------

